# Kimber or Para Ordinance?



## ryanator86 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been researching a bunch of 1911 fullsize pistols. I need an accurate pistol that can easily reaquire the target. I have shot a kimber stainless II several times and love the gun. I have looked at the detonics pistol but after talking with them i dont think the gun is right for me, dont need to shoot it outa any cannons. I also like what i have heard about the Para Ordinance but i have never used one. Should I stick with the kimber or is the Para a better gun. If anyone has experience with these gun you input would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Ive had a couple kimbers 1 new 1 used the break in 4 my stainless 11 was 900 rounds it now eat any ammo an shoots threw the same hole.My old custom 11 did the same. nothing bad to say about kimber . Very well made an an dead on.That after they break in.Para makes a nice looking 1911 but i like the single stack For my small hand.


----------



## ryanator86 (Apr 6, 2007)

I would prolly get the single stack Para, just for the reduced risk of jams and the fact that i live in CA with all of our regulations. I like the look of the para w/ satin finished stainless steel and wood grips. I also like the look of the Dan wesson pointman seven.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I am a Colt man . However I wasted money once on a Para. Get the Kimber and don't look back. A kimber on its worst day is better than the Para


----------



## ryanator86 (Apr 6, 2007)

What issues did you have with your para? I checked one out today couldnt shoot it but got a feel for the gun. It was not dehorned enough for me, an edge near the trigger was bugging the shit outa me. I am really leaning toward the kimber stainless target II right now. I will prolly get it within a week if i dont find something better.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Is price an object? Ed brown makes a S-W-E-E-T gun. I have had a lot of luck with the Colts.


----------



## SCM67 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Avoid the Para!*

My Dream gun for years was a Para P12.
I owned two of them during the 90's. The first was aluminum. It was used but like new. After cleaning it, I noticed the frame was cracked. I discovered it when putting it back together. It was above the plunger tube and interfered with the slide. Para did replace the Frame with a new one. BUT, after ONE box of Winchester 230 gr. Ball ammo. Not (+P). It was cracked again. GOODBYE.

Later I found a like new, steel frame P12. Tight little gun. Good shooting pistol at first. But, by the time I had shot 500 rounds through it, the gun was getting very loose. Slide to frame fit was noticeably sloppy. Again GOODBYE. 
Don't get me wrong. As much as I love the look and feel of the Para's I would NOT spend another dime on one! Two $600 POS guns. I traded the latter for a Glock 21 and never looked back!

Two weeks ago I bought a like new Kimber Stainless II. The gun did show just a little suface rust on the barrel and sides of the hammer. But, it cleaned up easily. I put 300 rounds throught it without a hiccup. It shoots a little low but, once I got dialed in I was able to hit 4, 12 oz coke cans that we had shaken up and a flourescent orange spray paint cap At 40 YARDS!!! That's 5 hits out of one 8 shot magazine. I think I'll keep her!


----------



## KD7ONE (Apr 29, 2007)

What you should do is try a Para for yourself. Other people are talking from their own experiences. You should develop your own experience and go with that, because you are the one that will be making the final decision.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd avoid both and buy a S&W 1911, with Springfield my second choice. Kimbers have a very shaky reputation for reliability and Para-Ordnance charges high prices for cast, rather than forged, guns.


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

*Para*

I carry my P12 because I don't want to mess up my Commander. I have had no problems, but in honesty I only shoot a few rounds thru it when I go to the range. I use steel guns for extensive target practice.


----------

